# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > Spoilers >  Hollyoaks Later Spoilers

## tammyy2j

With Cindy's (Stephanie Waring) plan to fleece an unassuming Tony (Nick Pickard) bubbling away, the pair continue planning for their wedding. Dom (John Pickard) sees through Cindy's scheming, as does Jacqui (Claire Cooper), who's still pining for her former flame Tony. 

A catfight between Jacqui and Cindy quickly ensues and as plant pots are thrown, Cindy's old friend from Spain, Savannah Madeiros (Nicola Stapleton), rolls up and ceases the squabble - leaving Jacqui soaking wet in the fountain. 

While Savannah also sees through Cindy's plan, Jacqui begs Tony not to go through with the ceremony as she still loves him. 

Hollyoaks Later kicks off on Monday, September 28 at 10pm on E4.

----------


## tammyy2j

Hollyoaks Later is back and packed with more action, excitement and debauchery than you can shake a stick at!

This yearâs series is set to knock your socks off with some thrilling stunts, sizzling music numbers and the cat fight of the year, if not the century! If thatâs not enough for you, have we mentioned the cameo from 80s pop queen Bonnie Tyler? All this and more will be hitting your screens on Monday 28 September at 10pm on E4!

----------


## tammyy2j

Monday, September 28

Theresa (Jorgie Porter) has her heart set on becoming a model when she heads off on an adventure to London with Michaela (Hollie-Jay Bowes).
Meanwhile, the Ashworth kids head to a music festival in pursuit of freedom and independence, but it isn't long before both Rhys (Andrew Moss) and Hannah (Emma Rigby) have their heads turned by the opposite sex.
Gilly (Anthony Quinlan) and the gang embark on an outward bound course in preparation for a parachute jump, but Sarah (Loui Batley) is not happy when Lydia (Lydia Hart) shows up.
Meanwhile, Cindy's (Stephanie Waring) plans to fleece Tony (Nick Pickard) step up a gear as she makes final plans for their wedding, but when old friend Savannah (Nicola Stapleton) arrives she suspects Darren (Ashley Taylor Dawson) and Cindy are up to no good.

Tuesday, September 29

Rhys (Andrew Moss) is smitten by new love Imogen (Holly Gilbert), while Hannah (Emma Rigby) is infatuated with resident festival-goer and local drug dealer Jamie (Finn Jones). Out of her comfort zone, Hannah decides it's time to shed her clean cut image and take drugs.
Convinced that Michaela (Hollie-Jay Bowes) and Theresa (Jorgie Porter) need rescuing, Jacqui (Claire Cooper) and Carmel (Gemma Merna) hijack Theresa's first modelling shoot.
Meanwhile, Savannah (Nicola Stapleton) is planning to get in on the extortion action herself and hatches a trap for Darren (Ashley Taylor Dawson).
Back at outdoor camp, Lydia (Lydia Kelly) becomes paranoid that Sarah (Loui Batley) and Zoe (Zoe Lister) are flirting.

Wednesday, September 30

When Tony (Nick Pickard) doesn't arrive at the wedding, Savannah (Nicola Stapleton) reveals all to Cindy about Darren's (Ashley Taylor Dawson) plot to halt the big day.
Hannah's (Emma Rigby) dream of a romantic new life is shattered when she walks in on Imogen (Holly Gilbert), high on drugs, about to have sex with a stranger in return for crack. As she looks to raise the alarm she is attacked by Kev (James Cartwright).
Sarah (Loui Batley), Zoe (Zoe Lister) and Lydia (Lydia Kelly) continue with their outward bound course and in a bid to lighten the mood decide to play drinking games around the camp fire, but things don't go smoothly.
And a depressed Jacqui (Claire Cooper) is plied with alcohol on her date with photographer Wayne (Ashley Campbell) who then takes some compromising photos.

Thursday, October 01

It's the day of the parachute jump and Zoe (Zoe Lister) is furious as she recalls the previous night's events. But when Sarah (Loui Batley) apologises to Zoe (Zoe Lister) and the pair reconcile, it's Lydia (Lydia Kelly) who's left reeling. Deciding that she can't take anymore, she cuts the strings of her own parachute, but is horrified when Kingsley (Daniel Goldenberg) mixes up the parachutes.
Realising that Jamie (Finn Jones) and Hannah (Emma Rigby) have made off with his drugs, Kev (James Cartwright) decides to use Rhys (Andrew Moss) as bait in order to get what he's owed. A terrified Hannah wonders how she can save her brother?
Meanwhile Cindy (Stephanie Waring) goes in search of Tony (Nick Pickard) having realized that she is truly in love with him.

Friday, October 02

Desperate to save Rhys (Andrew Moss), Hannah (Emma Rigby) and Jamie (Finn Jones) go back to Kev's (James Cartwright) house, only to find him brandishing a gun. As Hannah stands with a gun to her head a terrified and desperate Jamie begs Kev to let them go.
Meanwhile, Cindy (Stephanie Waring) and Tony (Nick Pickard) arrive back in Hollyoaks, finally ready to tie the knot. But Darren (Ashley Taylor Dawson) is determined to win Cindy back and Jacqui (Claire Cooper) attempts to convince Tony he's making the biggest mistake of his life.

----------

angel_eyes87 (17-09-2009), babs_ess (25-09-2009), lizann (19-09-2009)

----------


## angel_eyes87

Saw the pictures for this in Soaplife and they actually look good.

Cannot wait for Cindy and Tony's wedding when everyone seems to crash it.

----------


## lizann

Do Tony and Cindy really get hitched?

----------


## Chris_2k11

hmm might tune in

----------


## moonstorm

A bit more on ;above:--

*Later: The Ashworths arrive at the festival
Airs on Monday, September 28 2009 at 21:00 BST on Channel 4*

The McQueens 
Theresa and Michaela have snuck off on a mini adventure to London, leaving Jacqui and Carmel furious. Theresa has an appointment with a modelling agency which sparks Jacqui and Carmel's fears that she's about to be sold into the sex trade. 

As they race to the girls' aid, Theresa's delighted to arrange a modelling shoot for the following day, before revealing that she's planning on visiting her mother in prison. 

Having lost the last of their money in a fight with a loafer, Theresa and Michaela are forced to spend the night in a public toilet. But even this can't quell Theresa's excitement. In spite of Michaela's fears that Theresa's mother might prove to be a letdown, Theresa's determined that she's going to be a model and she's going to make her mum proud. 

Whether Theresa will manage it before Jacqui and Carmel intercept proceedings remains to be seenâ¦

The Festival
Rhys, Hannah and Josh arrive at the festival full of excitement and expectancy but they're completely unaware that they're being spied on. Hannah tries to rebel against her 'Little Hannah' label but does little to dispel it as she struggles to adapt to festival conditions. Locals Jamie and Imogen plot to get closer to the hot newbies who they presume are lovers. 

Josh is devastated when he fails to get his press pass and in a huff, demands to go home. But to his annoyance, Rhys has been well and truly hooked by the ethereal Imogen and goes off in pursuit of the wild beauty. Hannah, meanwhile, tries to get into the festival spirit but when she's hurled from a podium, her fall's broken by her knight in shining armour - Jamie. The pair are instantly smitten and it doesn't take Rhys much convincing to stay the night with their new friends at their seaside home. 

At a beach party that night, the Ashworths are introduced to Kev, a mysterious and charming figure. Rhys falls hook, line and sinker for sexy Imogen as Hannah hurdles headlong into romance with Jamie. However, they remain blissfully unaware that their new friends are also drug dealers - and that Kev seems to have some sinister control over the group. 

Outward Bound
Gilly, Steph, Fernando, Sarah and Zoe arrive at the outward bound centre, excited about their impending charity skydive. Eccentric centre leader Kingsley shows them the ropes and puts them through his off-the-wall training techniques and takes a shine to Zoe in the process. Gilly struggles to keep his feelings for Steph contained as Fernando continues to woo her - and the rest of the group - at every touch and turn. His efforts to throw the others of the scent, however, leads to the gang to believe that Gilly's actually in love with Sarah. 

Zoe pushes Sarah to come clean about her waning feelings for Lydia, having sensed her reluctance to invite her girlfriend on this trip with them. Meanwhile, Lydia's seething when she discovers that Sarah neglected to mention her ex Zoe was going camping with her. 

Borrowing Charlotte's camping gear, Lydia goes off in hot pursuit of the group. As the gang swap ghost stories, Sarah gets a real fright when Lydia turns up unannounced. Lydia and Sarah's ensuing fight suggests that the rest of the week at camp is unlikely to go without incidentâ¦ 

Gold Digger
Tony confesses that his marriage to Cindy is more one of convenience than love, a confession which infuriates Dom. Tony assures his brother that he's no fool and that he's going to get Cindy to sign a pre-nup to ensure that they're marrying with honest intentions. 

Much to Tony's surprise, Cindy reluctantly signs the pre-nup but later reveals to partner in crime, Darren, that it's not worth the paper it's written on and the plan to fleece Tony rolls ever onwards. 

Jacqui sees through Cindy's intentions and a confrontation leads to full-on catfight. They're broken up, however, by the arrival of Cindy's estranged best friend from Spain, Savannah Madeiros. Jacqui unsuccessfully pleads with Tony to leave Cindy as she's in love with him. 

Savannah's no more convinced by Cindy's love of Tony and as she wheedles her way into proceedings, she begins to sense that there's more to the situation than meets the eye - especially the relationship between Darren and Cindy. 

Tony apologises for the pre-nup and declares his desire to marry Cindy, but as Savannah begins to dig deeper - and Darren begins to regret the plot - it's unclear who will have a happy endingâ¦ 


*Later: Hannah takes a pill
Airs on Tuesday, September 29 2009 at 21:00 BST on Channel 4*

The Festival
Jamie and Hannah wake up together on the beach, utterly smitten. When Kev sorts out a slot at the festival for Josh to perform, he's made up. However, as Josh struggles to overcome his nerves, he self-medicates with alcohol, resulting in a drunken and humiliating performance. He's subsequently booed off stage and a fight breaks out in the crowd. 

Having been chased by angry festival-goers, before being covered in beer and urine, Josh demands to go home. To his dismay, his siblings are not keen to leave as they're both in a state of delirium over their new found lovers. Frustrated, Josh ends up storming off home alone.

Hannah's happiness hits a major hurdle, though, when Imogen lets slip that Jamie's a drug dealer. Jamie, however, is desperate not to lose Hannah and begs her to stay. Hannah's somehow won round by Jamie's romantic plans for his future, which he asks her to be part of. Hannah attempts to shrug off her suburban little girl persona and takes a pill for the first time. Seemingly safe in Jamie's arms, the pair make love. 

As Rhys and Imogen consummate their relationship and Hannah plans a happy ever after with Jamie, they're unaware that Blue and Kev are watching their every move - neither over-enamoured by the Ashworths are having on their 'family'. 

The McQueens
As Jacqui and Carmel storm to London in a desperate attempt to find Theresa and Michaela, an extremely excited Theresa impresses Wayne the photographer on her photo shoot. 

As she takes in his Â£2,000 offer of another shoot, Jacqui and Carmel kick the door in and drag the girls from Wayne's 'clutches'. 

As Theresa wallows in misery over her lost modelling shoot, Jacqui's surprised when Wayne reappears in the hotel bar. Impressed by the feisty McQueen, Wayne asks her out. 

Carmel persuades a reluctant Jacqui that dating Wayne could be just the thing to help put Tony behind herâ¦ 

Gold Digger
Suspecting that there's something going on between Darren and Cindy, Savannah sends him a text from Cindy's phone. When Darren responds with 'I love you too', Savannah's suspicions are confirmed and a plan begins to form. Having worked out Darren and Cindy's plan to fleece Tony, she tries to get in on the act by demanding Â£20k for her silence. Cindy initially gives her short shrift, but the threat is real and she realises that her marriage is hanging in the balance unless she agrees. 

Tony's upset by Dom's best man speech and his attitude to what Dom thinks is a sham of a marriage. He strips Dom of best man duties, instating Darren in his place. Dom drowns his sorrows in the bar and meets a girl called Emma. He can't believe his luck when she reciprocates his flirting and the pair end up having mind-blowing sex. 

A misinformed Darren, meanwhile, is jubilant that Cindy loves him, completely unaware of Savannah's machinations. With that, Darren decides to ensure that Cindy and Tony's wedding doesn't go ahead so he and Cindy can be together instead. 

Darren plies Tony with alcohol until he almost passes out, before enlisting the help of an escort Sadie to sleep with Tony, before dumping him on the road to nowhere aboard a potato truck. An oblivious Cindy has no idea that her marriage may be over before it's even begun. 

Outward Bound
Best friends Zoe and Sarah are having fun, something that's misconstrued by an increasingly paranoid Lydia as them flirting. Gilly and Lydia briefly confide in each other about their feelings for Steph and Sarah. They resolve to play things cool but their pact doesn't last long as Gilly's jealousy leads him to throw Fernando's bag into the lake in a fit of rage.

Realising that Steph's medication was also in the bag, the trio are forced to go home together - Gilly feeling guilty and being no closer to securing Steph's affections. Lydia lasts a little longer but eventually cracks and warns Zoe to stay away from Sarah - as the last time they slept together, Sarah tried to kill herself. 

Initially disbelieving, Zoe treads carefully just in case Lydia's claims are true. Will Lydia's plans to drive a wedge between Zoe and Sarah work out? Or will the truth inevitably out amid a seething hotbed of jealousy and passion? 



Zoe insinuates that she knows Lydia faked her earlier injury and that Sarah didn't try to kill herself. Lydia unleashes a torrent of abuse at a shocked Zoe, warning her again to stay away from Sarah. Zoe's left shaken by her venom. Sarah admits to Zoe that she feels like Lydia is a bit full-on and Zoe advises her not to stay with her out of guilt. 
Around the campfire, Zoe, Lydia and Sarah drink and in a bid to lighten the mood, Sarah suggests a drinking game. However it soon backfires as Lydia grows increasingly angered by the in jokes and closeness Sarah and Zoe share. Lydia storms off and Sarah and Zoe, finding the whole situation funny, head off in hot pursuit to make amends. 

When a very drunk Zoe falls into a brook, Sarah helps her out of her wet clothes and the mood shifts. Sarah admits she still has strong feelings towards Zoe. When Sarah crosses the line and tries to kiss and fondle her, Zoe manages to shove her off before passing out in a drunken stupor. Sarah cuddles her friend as she sleeps, completely unaware that Lydia has overheard the whole thingâ¦

The McQueens
It's the day of Tony's wedding and Jacqui's depressed. Theresa's similarly downbeat, still frustrated that her photoshoot was ruined the previous day. Despite Jacqui's reservations, Carmel decides to take her out shopping for a new outfit in preparation for her date with Wayne. Theresa, meanwhile, is trying to look her best before she visits her mum Kathleen in prison. Michaela urges her not to let slip about the visit to Carmel and Jacqui as they don't approve. 

Theresa's nervous yet excited when she finally gets to visit her mum. Kathleen seems delighted to see her daughter and touched when Theresa tells her that she's planning to save money and take a holiday when she gets out of prison. Theresa's over the moon but is swiftly brought crashing to earth when Kathleen reveals that she's moving to Spain with her boyfriend - and she won't be taking Theresa. Kathleen reveals that it's her turn for a new start and she doesn't need her daughter hanging around. Theresa's devastated by her mum's callousness and flees in tears. Michaela's left to try and buoy her cousin who admits that she's still glad to be a McQueen. 

Jacqui initially keeps her defences up when she meets Wayne at his studio for champagne before dinner. The emotions of the day, however, take their toll and when Wayne compliments her and plies her with alcohol, Jacqui succumbs to his charms. Her need for comfort is so great that she quickly falls into his arms and they sleep together - but not before she's allowed him to take a series of compromising photos of her in her underwear. Will it be a night that Jacqui lives to regret?

----------

lizann (23-09-2009)

----------


## moonstorm

*Later: Cindy's furious with Darren's interference
Airs on Wednesday, September 30 2009 at 21:00 BST on Channel 4*

Gold Digger
Cindy's concerned that Savannah knows all about her plan to fleece Tony, but Darren tries to assure the bride-to-be that he's sorted it. When Savannah realises that Darren's had Tony shipped out to the countryside in a potato van, she warns him - if he ruins the wedding, she'll tell Cindy that it was him who got rid of her cash cow. Darren, however, points out if there's no wedding, Savannah gets no money. Savannah and Darren both sit tight to see if Tony makes it back on time. 

Cindy's beginning to realise the impact the marriage will have on Harry and Holly. Neither has ever had a real family before and are beyond excited at the prospect. Cindy's cynicism soon begins to wane. On finding Tony missing at the altar, the true strength of Cindy's feelings hit home. She's devastated, but not because she's lost out on his money - but because she wants this marriage more than she'd realised. 

Darren's confused by the sudden turn of events and Savannah lets slip to Cindy that Darren organised Tony's disappearance. At that moment, Darren's roped into driving them to find him. To Darren's dismay, Cindy hopes that it's not too late to beg Tony to give her another chance. 

After a night he'll never forget, Dominic's dismayed when Emma slips off early. As he drowns his sorrows in the bar, some words of wisdom from Eddie - a friendly dwarf who's getting married later that day - convinces Dom not to let Emma slip through his fingers. 

Spurred on, Dom hunts for Emma, only to find her at Eddie's wedding dressed as Snow White - the bride. At Emma's prompting, Dom finds the strength to halt the wedding - it's a joke. Eddie the dwarf's horrified by his fiancÃ©e's attire and assumes that she's having a laugh at his expense. Emma's touched by Dom's interjection and ends things with Eddie. Eddie, however, is less than impressed to find out Dom and Emma spent the night together and delivers a brutal kicking. 

On their return from the hospital, Dom and Emma discover that Cindy and Tony's wedding never went ahead and Tony's missing. Harry and Holly turn up needing a lift back to Hollyoaks village. Dom's ready to leave Emma behind but she announces that she'll go back with him! Dom quickly realises that Emma is a little unhinged.

The Festival
It's the morning after the night before and the drug sheen has worn off. Hannah has some regrets about taking the pill and sleeping with Jamie - has she made a terrible mistake? Rhys is still in awe of sexy Imogen but doesn't know that she took money from his wallet to buy crack from Kev. Blue's less than impressed as his jealousy towards Rhys blossoms. Hannah speaks to Imogen about her concerns, but Imogen teases her about being uptight about sex and encourages her to live a little. Her worries soon dissipate when Jamie reveals his romantic side and asks her to stay with him. She follows Imogen's advice and drags Jamie off to have sex in the ice cream van. 

Blue drags a reluctant Rhys out for a boys' night with Blue, completely unaware that Kev has plans for Imogen back at the house. Surrounded by candles, Hannah's blissfully happy as she and Jamie sleep off the drugs in a bedroom that he's turned into a haven of calm for her. She snaps out of her reverie, however, when she walks in on a near-comatose Imogen with a punter standing over her, about to have sex for money. 

Hannah's horrified and tries to rouse Imogen but Kev gets there first, belting Hannah. Woken by the ruckus, Jamie enters the fray and urges Hannah to run as he holds off Kev. Still in shock, Hannah's initially reluctant to let Jamie into the ice cream van where she's taken refuge. She eventually relents and the pair flee the scene in the van as a furious Kev chases after them. 

In a heartbeat, Jamie and Hannah's ecstasy has turned to horror and they realise that Kev's not going to let them go without a fight. Will Jamie and Hannah be forced to embark on a life on the run?

Outward Bound
Lydia's pleased that her warning to Zoe to back off where Sarah's concerned seems to have worked, especially when Zoe spends the night in the other tent â Lydia finally has Sarah all to herself. Sarah's confused by Zoe's decision to distance herself, prompting another row between Sarah and Lydia, with Lydia accusing her of showing off for Zoe's attention. 

During a training session for the skydive, Zoe subtly probes Sarah to try and establish whether Lydia was right in saying that she tried to kill herself after she slept with Lydia. Lydia fears that her lie's about to be revealed and feigns a twisted ankle to interrupt the moment. Kingsley's pursuit of Zoe comes to nothing as she opts to get drunk with Sarah rather than spend the evening in barracks with him. 


*Later: The skydive goes tragically wrong
Airs on Thursday, October 1 2009 at 21:00 BST on Channel 4*

Outward Bound
It's the day of the parachute jump and a furious Zoe wakes as she recalls the events of the previous evening. Zoe feels betrayed that Sarah would abuse their friendship by taking advantage of her when she was drunk. Lydia, meanwhile, is also reeling having witnessed the incident but tries to turn it to her own favour by admitting to Sarah what she saw. Lydia reassures her that she's not angry - after all it's not her fault, Zoe to blame. Before she knows it, Sarah's apologising to her girlfriend, agreeing that Zoe was in the wrong and that she should go home. Lydia goes to call her a cabâ¦

Although Zoe knows that she stopped Sarah before they went too far, Zoe decides to have it out with her so-called best friend. Spurred on by a pass from Kingsley, an argument between Sarah and Zoe erupts and the girls lunge at each another. The fight's short-lived, though, as the girls burst into hysterics at their behaviour. They realise that their friendship's stronger than how they're acting and they both need to get over it.

Lydia's devastated to discover that Sarah and Zoe have made up but covers it well. Totally frustrated that she can't control the situation, Lydia decides to take desperate action. She heads to where the girls' parachutes are laid and goes to cut her own parachute cords. 

The girls are anxious as the reality of jumping out of a plane hits them. Lydia's utterly horrified when Kingsley presents them with their parachutes, having mixed them up. There's no way Lydia can tell who has the faulty parachute. Too much of a wimp to incriminate herself, she's forced to keep quiet. 

Horrifyingly, Zoe and Sarah are completely unaware that they're playing Russian roulette with their lives - one of them will die...

The Festival
Oblivious to the events of the previous night, Rhys wakes in Imogen's room. Distracted by Kev, he has no idea that Hannah's gone on the run with relative stranger, Jamie.

In the ice cream van, Hannah's all of a panic - she wants to know that Rhys is safe and away from the threat both Kev and Blue pose. She's perturbed, though, when she and Jamie discover Kev's stash drugs in the van. While Jamie thinks they're quids in, Hannah's terrified at the prospect of having stolen from Kev - he's bound sure to seek revenge. With that, Hannah pleads with Jamie to get rid of the drugs. Unconvinced, but spurred on by his love for Hannah, Jamie agrees and disposes of the drugs - it's a brand new start for them.

Rhys quizzes Blue about Hannah and Imogen's whereabouts and with that, a jealous Blue decides to burst Rhys's bubble and sends him to find Imogen with a paying customer. Horror hits home as Rhys realises that his girlfriend is a crack addict and sleeps with men for drugs. 

A devastated Rhys blows up at Blue but he's no match for him and when Kev joins them, it's game over for Rhys. Kev decides to hammer home his point by taking Rhys hostage in his cellar - when Hannah and Jamie return the drugs, Rhys will be freed. 

Beaten to a pulp, Rhys is forced to contact his sister to pinpoint their location. Hannah's fooled by the call, relieved that her brother's on his way to meet them. A shadow of her former self, Hannah takes a pill with Jamie as she waits for what they believe to be Rhys's arrivalâ¦ 

Loved up and on a complete high, the romance between Hannah and Jamie comes crashing down as a menacing Kev and Blue arrive. Jamie's given a vicious beating as a warning - he and Hannah owe Kev and their failure to pay will lead to devastating consequences for Rhysâ¦ 

Gold Digger
Cindy's desperately trying to track down Tony, having been left at the altar the previous day. With minimal knowledge of Tony's farm location, the road trip's eventful for Cindy, Savannah and Darren. Savannah's still trying to blackmail Cindy, while Darren's on an emotional journey - he just wants to be with Cindy. Darren tries to persuade Cindy to marry him but her answer literally resonates within him as he takes a kick to the nethers - she wants Tony and she's determined to get him.

When the trio eventually locates Tony, he's livid with Darren for scuppering his big day and confesses to Cindy that he slept with Sadie. In the face of Darren and Savannah's scheming, Cindy decides that it's now or never and puts her heart on the line and tells Tony everything: how she was going to scam him and that she knew their pre-nup was worthless. For the first time, Cindy's being honest and tells Tony that she's desperate to marry him - if he'll have her. 

The McQueens
Jacqui wakes, mortified at the recollection of her sordid night with Wayne the photographer. Knowing there's photographic evidence, she can't believe she was so foolish. When Wayne is business-like and brisk with her, Jacqui's crushed and retaliates by trashing his studio. Filled with angst over her love for Tony - and reflecting on her reality without him - she breaks down.

Meanwhile, Carmel's been waiting for Jacqui in the bar. She's attracting a lot of attention and it's not long before she's volunteered her services as a masseuse. Unfortunately for Carmel, her hotel's a prostitute hot spot and the gentleman she was due to massage was an undercover cop. As she's arrested, Jacqui's picked herself up and arrives back at the hotel, only to have the cuffs thrown on her for trashing Wayne's studio

----------

babs_ess (25-09-2009), lizann (23-09-2009)

----------


## moonstorm

*Later: Jacqui storms the wedding
Airs on Friday, October 2 2009 at 21:00 BST on Channel 4*

The Festival
Hannah's desperate to phone the police and report Kev for kidnapping Rhys but Jamie urges her not to - if Kev goes down, so does he. Jamie assures her that he'll find the money they owe Kev somehow.

Still captive in Kev's cellar, Rhys manages to convince a drugged up Imogen to let him go, but their escape is short-lived as Blue turns on them with a gun. Still high as kite, Imogen's convinced that the gun is empty and goes on to mock Blue, playing with the gun until it goes off. As Blue, Rhys and Imogen stand in shock, Kev enters to survey the situation. 

Just as things look like they can't get any worse, Hannah and Jamie arrive in the hope of bargaining with Kev. Instead, they find him wielding a weapon. Blue and Imogen realise that they're way out of their depth.

With a gun levelled at Hannah's head, Jamie pleads for their lives. He assures Kev that they'll get his money but if he hurts them, their 'family' will be no more. In a rare moment of vulnerability, Kev realises that his 'family' is all he has and lets them go. However, he issues Jamie with a word of warning - Hannah's not cut out for his lifestyle and she'll never last. Deep down, it looks like Jamie knows that Kev's words are true. 

Rhys is horrified when Hannah tells him that she's staying with Jamie as for the first time in her life, she's making a decision for herself. Rhys is reluctant to allow her to stay but has no choice. Rhys then makes a last-ditch attempt to save Imogen - he reveals that he's going travelling to sort his head out and she could go with him. It's clear to Rhys, though, that in Imogen's drug world will always take precedence. A saddened Rhys boards a bus and leaves Imogen behind. 

Meanwhile, Hannah and Jamie try to make the best of the situation at the beach shack. Hannah's optimism is short-lived, though, when she finds the drugs that Jamie hid in the shack - the drugs he intended to sell to fund his dream. Hannah's horrified to realise that he let Kev hold a gun to her head and still said nothing about having the drugs. 

Jamie assures her that he knew Kev would never have the stomach to hurt her but his explanation doesn't wash. Jamie's gutted as Hannah walks away. However, his priorities are clear as Jamie attempts to salvage the drugs which she scattered across the beach. 

Jamie returns to the welcoming arms of the only 'family' he knows. A heartbroken Hannah sobs as she heads back to the village, keen to seek comfort with her friends Nancy, Sarah and Zoe. On her arrival, though, she's stunned by what she hears - life in Hollyoaks will never be the same againâ¦ 

The McQueens
Carmel and Jacqui find themselves under arrest in a seedy, prostitute laden, police station. As Jacqui urges Carmel to say nothing, the undercover policeman is determined to throw the book them. Carmel bemoans the lack of good men and at that moment, a guardian angel in the form of Bonnie Tyler appears and offers her some words of wisdom. Through the medium of an 80s power ballad and choreographed dance, Bonnie lets Carmel see that there is a hero out there for her - she just needs to have faith. At that moment, a solicitor called Theo appears - the answer to Carmel's prayers. 

The undercover policeman has bitten off more than he can chew when it comes to Carmel McQueen. Despite Theo's advice to give 'no comment', Carmel's mortified by the accusation that she's a prostitute, as she's a good Catholic girl from Cheshire. With that, she launches into a blow-by-blow account of her time in London - and every single detail of her life before that from birth. 

As Carmel recounts the McQueens' home lives, the undercover policeman slowly loses the will to live and eventually begs them to leave! In awe, Carmel believes that Theo worked his magic to arrange their release, while Theo has fallen hook, line and sinker for Carmel. 

When Michaela and Theresa tell Jacqui that Tony isn't married yet, Theo offers to drive the girls to stop the wedding. Jacqui's torn as she can't face yet more rejection. But with Carmel's encouragement, Jacqui agrees to give it one last try - she loves Tony and is going to go and claim her man! 

In a race against time, the McQueens make it to the register office in time to interrupt the wedding. Jacqui lays her heart on the line and asks Tony not to marry Cindy. Can she do enough to change his mind?

Gold Digger
Arriving back in Hollyoaks, Cindy and Tony are excited to be getting married the following morning. Darren and Savannah are less excited, especially when Tony throws Savannah out. Darren tries one last time to talk Cindy out of the wedding but she's having none of it. Any doubts that Cindy harboured about the wedding dissipate when she witnesses Tony telling Holly that he now feels complete. 

When Darren advises Harry that sometimes the world screws you over, it appears that Darren has finally taken the high road but any sense of moving on evaporates when Darren storms the register office in an attempt to ruin the ceremony. Darren's journey, however, is fruitless as Savannah tackles Darren to the floor and bundles him out of the room. 

It looks like it's all over for Darren and as the ceremony resumes, there's another interruption - Jacqui storms in. Jacqui tells Tony that she knows he doesn't love Cindy like he loves her. Tony can't deny it but is he prepared to take Jacqui back and break Cindy's heart?

Meanwhile, Dom's relieved when Cindy and Tony return to the village, having been tied to Tony's bed in a thong for hours. Tony, however, reckons that he's made his bed with Emma - and now he needs to lie in it. Dom's certain that Emma is crazy and his theory is borne out when Emma returns for yet another fetish sex session. 

Emma turns to emotional blackmail in the hope of ensuring Dom's faithfulness - he ruined her wedding and her chance of happiness, so she'd be lost if he left her. Emma admits that she loves him but Dom's terrified. Forced to agree, Dom assures her that he won't leaveâ¦ 

Outward Bound
And in the wake of the skydiving tragedy, Kingsley the instructor is devastated by the turn of events, before a shock arrest is madeâ¦

----------

babs_ess (25-09-2009), lizann (23-09-2009), sam23 (02-10-2009)

----------


## angel_eyes87

I heard that 

  Spoiler:    Sarah dies and Zoe gets arrested for it, is there any truth in this rumor??

----------


## lizann

Yes Sarah Barnes dies  :Cheer:

----------


## Perdita

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/a1...aks-later.html


Having called time on his three-year Hollyoaks producership last October, Bryan Kirkwood vacated his office at Lime Pictures in December to make way for his successor - his then-deputy producer Lucy Allan. Three months later, Bryan returned to the Liverpool-based production house to head up the new run of Hollyoaks Later. We recently caught up with Bryan to chat about what we can expect from this year's late-night run, filming for the parachute stunt and Bonnie Tyler's cameo.

How's the filming gone for this year's Later and what can we expect?
"It's gone brilliantly. It's been really exciting and there was a great energy during the filming and production â everyone's given it their all. The stories are really strong, too â there's a variety of romance, adventure, danger, comedyâ¦ and a breathtaking stunt. I'm extremely happy with the material."

How different has Later been for you compared to the main show?
"It's a totally difference experience for a couple of reasons. Firstly, there's a beginning, middle and an end to it. It's very strange for me to start something and even stranger to see it end as I've only ever worked on continuing soap serials! It's oddly sad that something you've invested so much in has to come to a close. Also, for me as a producer, it's given me a lot more opportunity to get involved with the crews and filming, rather than being a remote producer on the top floor. It's been really satisfying to be able to get my hands dirty - that's something you don't have the time to do when you're in endless, back-to-back meetings on a five-nightly soap."

Creatively, what differences are there in an hour-long Later compared with a half-hour main show episode?
"It's a different format, so you have to tell stories differently. We really tried to move away from the old slightly salacious Late Night Hollyoaks idea because they didn't have a good reputation at the end. Lucy Allan did a great job last year in reinventing the format. You can tell stories at a slower pace and get more involved in what's going on in characters' heads, while also being a little more adult about it. At the same time, we obviously try to avoid the 'cheap' aspect that maybe the show used to put across."

Did you know you'd be doing Later when you quit the main show?
"I knew there was a possibility that I'd be coming back for this. At the end of last year, I weighed up a few options and what I really needed to do was something at a completely different pace to a five-night-a-week show. This has just been the best thing possible for me. I stared at a blank piece of paper and it's quite a slow process getting something off the ground, but it was necessary for me to get my energy and ideas back after three pretty relentless years on the main show."

Did you have story ideas at the time?
"It was way too early at that point. When I came back, I worked closely with Lucy again to figure out what stories would be playing in the 6.30pm show at the time of the Later transmission. You can't rob the main show of all the characters, but I had very firm ideas about who I wanted to use in Later - character-wise and actor-wise."

How does your vision of Later compare to Lucy's last year?
"I don't think there's an enormous change in format from last year's. It's five, strong hour-long episodes filled with drama and comedy. Last year's was great, so I just hope I can equal that success."

What stories can we look forward to this year?
"There are four main strands and sub-strands within them. Each story's been well told in that you think you know it's going in a certain direction and it suddenly gets a bit darker. Each story has its peak in a different episode, too. Hopefully everyone's tastes will be satisfied as the stories play out."

The Festival
"The first episode kicks off and concentrates on the Ashworth kids as they go to a music festival. There's a lot of variety in their story. There's romance for Rhys and Hannah and a really quite realistic and edgy angle as they unwittingly befriend a gang of local drug dealers. Even though Rhys thinks he's a rock star in the making, he realises across the week that he's a little more suburban then he thought. Hannah falls hook, line and sinker for a new bloke called Jamie and she's keen to grow up and set new boundaries for herself after being deserted by Justin. Emma Rigby is always great when she's emoting, so we'll see Hannah in the middle of a dangerous and messy situation."

Outward Bound
"We also have the boot camp story which sees Sarah, Lydia, Zoe, Fernando, Gilly and Steph all go away to an outdoor retreat place for an adventure holiday and parachute jump. We play a bit of a lighter strand with Steph, Fernando and Gilly, which keys into the main 6.30pm show, as Gilly struggles with his unrequited love for Steph. Then, bubbling under that is Lydia's jealousy over Sarah and Zoe, which leads the shocking stunt - the parachute death. Lydia tampers with someone's parachute and either Zoe or Sarah meet a grisly end. It looks amazing on screen. I can't wait for everyone to see it."

The McQueens
"We also have the McQueens going mad in London, which is fantastic stuff. Theresa gets a modelling job in the City and wants to kill two birds with one stone and visit her mum Kathleen in prison while she's there. Jacqui and Carmel think that Theresa and Michaela have been kidnapped by an international pedophile ring and rush down there to rescue them. It's really, really funny. There are a few surprises along the way, too. Jorgie Porter's really blossomed over the last year and turns out some emotional stuff when she meets her screen mum. Also Jacqui - who's always been one of my favourite characters - we really see the vulnerability under the harsh exterior. She's always self-sabotaging and we see more of that in London. Carmel's best when she's playing comedy, too."

Gold Digger
"And the final strand is one which brings to a head a story that's been bubbling under in the 6.30pm show - as Darren and Cindy's plan to fleece Tony comes to a head at Cindy and Tony's wedding. It's a really satisfying story because we see Cindy on an emotional journey. She's returned from Spain a hard-faced bitch who's fixated by money. The hour episodes allow us to really get under Cindy's skin and see that there is a heart. There are some twists and turns along the way, too - in Darren's attempts to sabotage the wedding and the arrival of Cindy's old partner in crime Savannah Madeiros who wants a stake in Tony's money, too. It's a rollercoaster ride from beginning to end. There are three weddings along the week, but I'm not going to tell you which one goes aheadâ¦"

Where did the parachute death idea come from?
"It's always difficult to come up with something that you haven't see before. There's also a risk attached that you're going too far but it's fun to come up with new ideas. It's a real challenge for the production side of it all as we attempt to make new ideas look convincing on screen. That's what I think Lime Pictures is brilliant at - there's such a talent base here, behind the camera and in post-production, which we can do things that other soaps don't ever quite manage. We're not talking stunt men in wigs being thrown off cliffs - our actors get involved and throw themselves out of planes!"

Where on earth did the Bonnie Tyler idea come from?
"Another thing Hollyoaks does well is mix really compelling drama with ludicrous, surreal fun. You can only get away with that on this show. I love being able to cram all of it in and give the audience a real sense of not knowing what's going to happen next."

Where do you go from here?
"I wouldn't like to say at this stage. All I know is that I've had the best time making Later, it's been so satisfying. Who knows what's nextâ¦"

----------


## Red08

Is it def Sarah that dies?  I thought maybe it would be Lydia - so it turns out she messed with her own parachute.  :Searchme:  That'd be good.

----------


## cuppyfills

Yes :-)  In another thread you can see pictures of Sarah's grave.

----------


## Perdita

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/a1...aks-later.html


It's a case of good girl gone bad during this week's episodes of Hollyoaks Later as Hannah Ashworth - played by 20-year-old Emma Rigby - heads to a music festival for the first time with her brothers Rhys (Andrew Moss) and Josh (Sonny Flood). However, not all is as it seems for the siblings as they unwittingly become embroiled with a gang of drug dealers. To make matters worse, Hannah falls head over heels for Jamie (Finn Jones), while it's love at first sight for Rhys as he takes a shine to Imogen (Holly Gilbert). Their festival experience, though, goes from bad to worse as the week goes on. Here, we chat to Emma about Hannah's role in the story and discover how the week unfolds.

This is an interesting one for Hannah - very out of character...
"Yeah - it's been absolutely brilliant to do. It's completely different from normal Hollyoaks with regard to the character. The character adopts a completely different persona and lets loose almost."

How did you get involved with Later this year?
"My character wasn't in the late night episodes last year and with Bryan [Kirkwood] producing the episodes this year, I jumped at the chance. I'm a big fan of his! It's good to be in it and when I found out what the storyline was I thought it was really interesting and something different to play."

What's the feel of this year's episodes?
"With my strand there's some new characters involved which is always interesting - you get to work with different people and there's some strong characters. The feel of my story is quite dark. It's got this sense of something that comes across as wild and fun and a chance for Hannah to be a part of it, but then she suddenly realises that all's not what it seems. Underneath it's quite terrifying."

Who are the new characters?
"There's Jamie, who is Hannah's love interest - played by Finn Jones - and there's Kev, who's the bad guy and he's played by James Cartwright. Then there's Imogen, who's the drug-taking prostitute who lures Hannah into it all. She's this fabulous character played by Holly Gilbert. There's also Blue played by Kyle Rees - he's a lovable character but he's still part of the menacing crew."

In a nutshell, what happens to Hannah, Rhys and Josh?
"The Ashworths go to this music festival and when they arrive, they think it's absolutely fabulous until Hannah throws one of her turns and is angry at Rhys and Josh for leaving her. She realises that she's not really festival-going material and it's all a bit much for her. Suddenly, she meets someone she falls head over heels for - it's almost that clichÃ© of love at first sight. Meanwhile, Rhys has done the same with Imogen. Josh thinks it's fabulous because he could have the chance to perform live, too. Everything's bliss and they think the festival life is really for them. 

"In episode two, we see Hannah and Jamie getting on really well and then all of a sudden, she finds out that he's not all he seems - he's actually a drug dealer. Hannah's completely gobsmacked. How can someone who appears so nice and friendly be a drug dealer? It goes against everything she believes in - she's never taken drugs, she doesn't agree with taking drugs and doesn't really want to be a part of it. However, there's something inside of her that's obsessed with him and desperately wants to believe in him and the fairytale, so she goes with it when Rhys tells her to relax. When Josh has a bad experience playing live, Josh decides to leave, while Hannah and Rhys stay."

Hannah takes a pill in episode two, doesn't she?
"Yeah, I think part of it is that she wants to go along with this fairytale and wants to fit in. There's the peer pressure, too. It's also something she's never done before. You only live once - she's young, she's at a festival - it's the perfect opportunity. Hannah's always complaining that her life's so dull and boring. She seizes the opportunity and jumps. It's a mad experience."

What happens next?
"Things take a turn for the worse in the house when she finds out that Imogen's a prostitute. The situation gets seedier and seedier. She can accept that Jamie deals drugs because he's explained that he just does it to get where he wants to be - he's not a bad person. She's fallen for him so she falls for that line as well. When she finds out Imogen's being pimped out so she can afford to buy drugs, she realises how wrong the setup is. She's frightened by it and Kev suggests that's how she's going to end up. It all goes a bit wrong and Jamie attacks Kev, so Jamie and Hannah run away in the ice-cream van. 

"At the end of episode three everyone realises that they've gone away together - but that they also have the stash of drugs. Hannah's reaction is, 'Oh my God! What are we going to do?' and Jamie just thinks, 'Wow! This is amazing - we're going to be rich!' There are thousands and thousands of pounds worth of drugs."

What does Hannah do with them?
"Basically, she says to Jamie, 'You've got to get rid of them!' Meanwhile, she's trying to get in touch with Rhys to tell him that Imogen's a prostitute and it's not all fun and pill-popping. It's a whole different league - they've got a business going on that she doesn't think they should be a part of. Jamie then tells Hannah that he's got rid of the drugs, which results in her falling back into his arms again. He's got rid of the drugs for her, he's ready to settle down and make a go of it - they're going to have the perfect life together."

Rhys is in a bit of bother, though, isn't he?
"Well while all this is going on, Kev and Blue have Rhys tied up in a basement! It's brilliant! Andy [Moss] loved doing those scenes as well, he kept telling me how fabulous they were. There are some really good performances. I'm really looking forward to seeing it!"

What's the ultimatum at the end of episode four?
"At the end of the penultimate episode, Jamie is left battered to a pulp and Hannah's sobbing hysterically and doesn't know what to do. Kev wants to find the drugs and says that if they don't find the drugs, Rhys will die. Hannah knows he's not messing about and the chances are that they'll actually kill him if they don't find the money - or the drugs they've just got rid of. It's sheer devastation."

At the end of the week, apparently it becomes quite violent...
"Yeah - we did those scenes last week and I was actually scared. There are guns involved and everything. Hannah ends up with a gun to her head. It actually really hurt! There was a specialist on set that tells you how to handle a gun. A lot happens in the last ep - it's a real whirlwind."

Hollyoaks Later begins tonight at 9pm on E4.

Emma Rigby on Hannah, 'Later' and leaving 'Oaks
Monday, September 28 2009, 00:02 BST

By Kris Green, Soaps Editor 

Hollyoaks star Emma Rigby jumped at the chance of appearing in this year's edition of Hollyoaks Later and I, for one, am extremely pleased she did.

When I first heard about her character Hannah's story, I wasn't convinced that it would work, but having seen the episodes I can confidently say that it does. It's a drug-riddled take on the concept of love at first sight and her screen lover Jamie (Finn Jones) puts in a sterling performance. The pair work so well on screen. Better than Hannah and Darren (Ashley Taylor Dawson), anyway. 

I still have NO idea why the storyliners thought it was a good idea to marry them off. 

Rumour has it that Jamie's been asked to appear in the main show, presumably to tie in with Hannah's exit. If that happens, I'll be a happy soap-watcher. More on that when I get the official word. 

I recently gave Emma Rigby a call to chat about her out-there storyline and the fruits of which can be found by having a gander at this page. We chatted on for so long, though, that I couldn't cram everything into the main interview, so here's what is effectively the second half of our chat. 

Is Imogen the kind of girl that Hannah wants to be?
"Definitely. She'd love to be like her - to have no inhibitions and to be so free, sexy and appealing and just so at one with herself. Hannah would love to be able to do that and relax like she can but later on in the storyline, she realises that Imogen isn't a real person and it's not who she is but the drugs she takes and the circumstances she finds herself in. Imogen tells Hannah that she's not had a troubled childhood or anything like that, it's just happened and she just chooses to be like it. Really it's because she's a drug addict and she can't do anything about it."

Do you think there's a moral message to the story?
"Yeah, there is and it's almost like an awakening for Hannah. At the start, it's a chance to grow up and to explore new things. She realises that yes, it's fun, but it also comes with danger and it's not a way of life that she wants to be a part of. It's actually very sad that these people live like this and she's very lucky to have a stable family in Hollyoaks village. She realises that and then tries to take herself back."

Did you go to any festivals yourself this year?
"No I didn't - I think loads of people from work went to Leeds this weekend but I didn't. I've never actually been to a festival. I'm a festival virgin! One day I'll have to do it - maybe a day pass to one?"

Why do you think Hannah's got herself into a bit of a rut recently?
"I think with suffering with her eating disorder and then recovering, she didn't really grow up and have the chance to go out like Sarah and Nancy and her other friends. They've matured and Hannah's come to a standstill. She was still living at home until she moved in with Nancy, then when she was at Nancy's. She didn't really fit in because she wasn't cool like Zoe - she didn't really want to go out and watch bands and stuff.

"In trying to fit in and impress people, she went out and got drunk and ended up marrying Darren. So she finds herself married to someone she, never in a million years, would have gone out with willingly, not even under the influence. She's decided to stay married to him to annoy her parents, though. Maybe she's doing it for attention or as a cry for help. It's definitely attention-seeking and to shock people - doing things they would never have expected her to do. This chance to go to a music festival is something Hannah's never done."

You're leaving Hollyoaks at the end of the year - any clues about how you leave yet?
"No - I'm supposed to have a meeting this week to find out my leaving storyline. It's going to be quite exciting, I'm not sure what's in store for me. I arrive back into the village after a late night episode and it's almost as if it's never happened. The late episodes are completely separate - well, not separate but never mentioned. I think there's one line where someone says, 'How was the week?' and I just go, 'Wrong time, wrong place, wrong everything.' Enough said!"

What does life hold for you after Hollyoaks?
"Well, I don't know as yet. I've not had any auditions as yet but I'd love to do something in the West End. That's what I'd like to do. Also some drama, some film - just get as much experience as possible. I've been doing the show for four years, since I was 15, and [it] has effectively been my training. I feel like the time's right to leave and I'm really excited, although I will be sad to go. I'll miss everybody. I'm looking forward to the New Year, though - new year, new start."

----------


## jessicaesutton

Please tell me Lydia goes soon though - she's really annoying me!

----------


## lizann

I'm guessing the red in the field was Sarah splashed all over the field  :Sick:  

RIP Sarah Barnes

----------


## Chris_2k11

OMG it was quite shocking

the last bit was stupid though with Barnesy been told on the doorstep

----------


## Bryan

i was expetcing more tbh! i missed it and saw peoples reactions on the digital spy forum, and stupid 4od still havent put it up so i literally just found a clip of it on you tube, and it really isnt that shocking or emotional or grusome.

----------


## Chris_2k11

I thought it was bad enough especially with the music! the way she was just falling and there was nothing she could do, the scream as she hit the ground was horrible

----------


## Lennie

> OMG it was quite shocking
> 
> the last bit was stupid though with Barnesy been told on the doorstep


I think it was suppose to be the emotional impact for us to finally see Mike breaking down, coz we all were in quite a shock before and then seeing Mike it hit home for us all, that emotional impact letting it out like Mike was (i hope i made sense)

----------


## Katy

i thought it was brilliant! i loved the bit at the end when they toldbarnesy but i thought the copper was a bit unproper, youd at least sit him down to tell him his daughter had died.

----------


## Chris_2k11

> i thought it was brilliant! i loved the bit at the end when they toldbarnesy but i thought the copper was a bit unproper, youd at least sit him down to tell him his daughter had died.


I know it was ridiculous, you don't tell someone on the doorstep their daughters dead! come on!

typical hollyoaks  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## *-Rooney-*

So Tony and Cindy are married - now im sorry but thats just wrong, they dont suit and never have IMO

----------


## lizann

I cant believe Tony and Cindy got married - poor Jacqui - her and Tony are a better couple. 

So Lydia is trying to frame Zoe for Sarah's murder i hope she gets caught out 

Carmel being mistaken for a hooker  :Lol:  

What are the writers doing to Hannah she is becoming a terrible character

----------

